# Saturday morning 27 Oct - Sydney somewhere



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

I am keen to get out this Sat morning - don't care where, but somewhere I can hit the pelagics. I am thinking Gordon's Bay, Long Bay or North Head. Anyone else planning a trip that I can invite myself along to?


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi Deano - depending on the swell, I'll probably go for Clovelly on Sat. See what the weather's doing a little closer to the time.
Cheers

Paul


----------



## fiery44 (Sep 10, 2007)

hey guys would like to get into some kingies, am a virgin kayak kingie fisherman , what kind of rigs and lures do i need? how far out do we go ? and if i am sea sick will anyone laugh hehe
Fred


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi Fiery,

You wouldn't be the first to be sea sick - I'm sure there's plenty of 'remedies' posted by those that suffer. Keep an eye on this section for where the various outings are going to be. Depending on your comfort level you might try targetting kingies (or anything) in Middle Harbour, if your unsure about the ocean. I would say the Clovelly launch is not really a good experience for your first time in the ocean - unless it's super calm.
Hope to see you out there one day.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Fiery44,

Long reef would be a good trip this Sat...the Kingies were all but giving me the finger out there last weekend (except the one that tasted cold hard steel (worm hook) and had a tour of the Outback. Many schools! There are also plenty of options out to 4 kms with trevs and all sort of other desirable and edible sea creatures on the way out. The launch is good but it gets pretty open oceany out there. Not something to worry about when your confidence levels are a little higher but again depends on what you are comfortable with.

Peril may be heading out. The launch at Gordon's isn't for the faint hearted even though the vast majority of people get in and out without anything eventful happening. The key I think is to give it a go, tell your fellow AKFFers that you are very slightly nervous about the open ocean (i.e. possibly sh*#ting you pants) and go as a group. Most fears are sort of unfoundered and illogical really or tremendously against the odds.

JT


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm hoping to get out on Sunday morning early somewhere. Will either be Clovelly or my local (Long Reef). Will go with the consensus I reckon.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I was looking at either friday or saturday as sunday is out for me. (gordons)
The swell report is moving around a bit and at the moment it looks hight for saturday but the wind is low.
I'll keep an eye on it.


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

My downstairs neighbours are having another party this friday, which rules out any sleep for me.

So I may aswell get out and fish and avoid the whole thing.  
I may even consider an allnighter this weekend, or maybe a midnight to dawn, on the full moon it should be good, weather permitting :?

Just a few ideas I've been tossing around. These generally include big baits and big fish.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

i'm keen for a clovelly bash saturday am. cant do sunday as I have a 40th on sat night and may be experiencing a nasty hangover sunday am. unfortunately i dont back up from a drinkathon as well as I used to.... :shock:


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

saturday am is looking good, the swell is up a bit (1.5) but the direction is ENE so the ramp should be fine.
Went past early this morning and it looked perfect out there, hopefully the wind will stay down for tomorrow.

Who's in then ???


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I should be Ok. wife has to be somewhere at 8am so will need to be out and back early. will depend on the wind etc as well, but I'm hopefully a 75% chance of making it.


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

So what is the consensus guys - Gordon's Bay? What time?

I don't know how the weather will hold out. It looks shocking at the moment, but it has been off and on for the last day or two. I'll pack a raincoat....


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

it'll be great 

i'll try to get there as early as i can, which for me tends to be just before 5am.
Dave 73 will be there earlier trying to pick up some live bait.


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

yeah, what he said.... 

At the moment I have jigs, plastics, bait and hoping for livies. Have I forgotten anything? The fish n dive has plenty of space for more....

Dont know when I'll be there yet. Hoping pre 4.00am but we will see...


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Dave73 said:


> yeah, what he said....
> 
> At the moment I have jigs, plastics, bait and hoping for livies. Have I forgotten anything? The fish n dive has plenty of space for more......


coffee machine?


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Sat AM - If previous days are anything to go by, I'd like to be on the water paddling by 4.45 - will probably get there for 4.10 give a chance to check the ramp out before unpacking. Definately a case of early bird catches the worm at Clovelly. Just got to get past the drunk drivers that time in the morning - bloody scary!!!


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

What about the drunk pedallers Paul?

See y'all at the crack.


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

Pending some unforeseen act of God, I'll be out by 4am rustling up some bait (and trying to recover the 3kg of tackle that I lost last time I was at Gordon's Bay).


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Hey Dave (sbd) - would you mind SMS your number. I managed to destroy my phone and all in its memory - last trip. Somehow water got into the plastic bag - the water was hot by the time I found out  I'll pm you my number again.

Cheers


----------

